# pay4mobile abo, auch MSN communication GmbH



## Sphero (25 August 2012)

Servus Leute,

hab soeben eines SMS von pay4mobile auf mein Handy bekommen:

"ihre TAN: xxxx Geben sie diesen nun ein. 4,90 Euro/Woche im Abo"

Und schon wurden 4,90€ von meinem Guthaben (Prepaid-Karte) abgezogen! Ich habe aber niemals irgendwo so ein Abo bestellt... Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch, wie man das wieder loswird, an die "Nummer" kann man nicht antworten, weil der Absender einfach "pay4mobile" ist - keine Nummer, nix... und auf der tollen Website pay4mobile.de hab ich außer Werbung für ihre genialen Produkte auch nichts zur Kündigung finden können.

Danke!

Sphero


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2012)

Wer ist denn der Aboanbieter?
Pay4mobile ist nur der Dienstleister der kassiert für den Aboanbieter


----------



## Sphero (25 August 2012)

Hi,

das ist ja das Problem; ich habe keine Ahnung, wer da der Anbieter sein soll. 
Ich habe nirgends etwas bestellt oder ein Abo abgeschlossen (meine Handynummer hab ich nirgends eingegeben). Die SMS traf wie aus heiterem Himmel bei mir ein.

Gruß,
Sphero


----------



## Sphero (25 August 2012)

Hey!

Gute Nachricht - das Geld ist auf einmal wieder zurück. Evtl. hat ja sich ja irgendjemand beim Anmelden für ein Abo vertippt und meine Handynummer eingegeben ^_^. Ergo: Erledigt!

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die Firma heißt natürlich nicht Pay4mobile, das ist bloß ein Produktname, der zur Verschleierungstaktik gehört. Der richtige Firmenname lautet MSN communication GmbH mit Sitz in Ransbach-Baumbach. Unter diesem Namen sind im Netz reichlich Vorfälle zu finden. Schon im Jahr 2009 berichtet die Anwaltskanzlei Hild & Kollegen unter dem Titel "Knallharter Betrugsversuch an kanzlei.biz" über strafbare Abbuchungen vom Kanzleikonto durch die Firma MSN communication GmbH. Ein Blick auf die aktuelle Firmenseite erweckt bei mir den Eindruck, daß man sich nun auf die Abzocke via Smartphone eingerichtet hat (WAP-Payment, etc.).

Nebelwolf

ps. Fremde Handynummer eingeben ohne Prüfung?


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2012)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> ....daß man sich nun auf die Abzocke via Smartphone eingerichtet hat (WAP-Payment, etc.)


Hat man eigentlich schon mal die umgesetzte Buttonlösung am Smartphone gesichtet? Ach nee, brauchts die überhaupt, wenn man ohnehin schon die Regeln zur Widerrufsbelehrung verzichtet?

Das betrifft mMn übrigens nicht nur diesen Anbieter sondern alle! Ob die nun Buongiorno rufen oder nach Burda heißen usw. - das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein, Frau Aigner!


----------



## 2131234 (2 September 2012)

Ich hab das gleiche problem -.- wie kann ich das Abo kündigen bitte?


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2012)

2131234 schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche problem -.- wie kann ich das Abo kündigen bitte?


Bei uns nicht, solltest dich an die Firma wenden: http://www.msn-com.de/kontakt.php

​


----------



## Gasta (30 Oktober 2012)

Hilfe ich hab das selbe problem und weiß nicht was ich machen soll die sms kam heute auf einmal -.-


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2012)

Lesen, einfach nur lesen ...
Wie wärs mit dem Beitrag über Deinem?


----------



## Schaefan (20 Dezember 2012)

http://www.elv-service.de/mbe/aboverwalten/ da kann man kündigen


----------



## CREP6 (12 März 2016)

Bin mit dem Link, den der Kollege angegeben hat, auf die MSN-Seite gegangen und dort das Abo gekündigt. Am nächsten Tag bekam ich die Bestätigung mit dem Zusatz, dass bereits vereinnahmte Beträge meinem Provider erstattet werden. Parallel habe ich vom Provider meine Einstellungen ändern lassen. Es kann nichts mehr über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht werden. Dieser Service war kostenfrei-


----------



## Baffilein (11 Juli 2016)

Schaefan schrieb:


> http://www.elv-service.de/mbe/aboverwalten/ da kann man kündigen


die Telefonnummer stimmt nicht mehr


----------



## Hippo (11 Juli 2016)

Wie wärs mit der Seite direkt?
Und da mal gucken ...


----------



## Elke Busch (27 Februar 2018)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Firma heißt natürlich nicht Pay4mobile, das ist bloß ein Produktname, der zur Verschleierungstaktik gehört. Der richtige Firmenname lautet MSN communication GmbH mit Sitz in Ransbach-Baumbach. Unter diesem Namen sind im Netz reichlich Vorfälle zu finden. Schon im Jahr 2009 berichtet die Anwaltskanzlei Hild & Kollegen unter dem Titel "Knallharter Betrugsversuch an kanzlei.biz" über strafbare Abbuchungen vom Kanzleikonto durch die Firma MSN communication GmbH. Ein Blick auf die aktuelle Firmenseite erweckt bei mir den Eindruck, daß man sich nun auf die Abzocke via Smartphone eingerichtet hat (WAP-Payment, etc.).
> 
> ...



Mir ist das heute passiert, habe auf Fragen einer Bekannten geantwortet auf Messenger, war mir plötzlich aber suspekt und ich versuchte anzurufen.keine Antwort, bin dann raus aus Messenger und bekam aufeinmal eine Antwort von MSN Communications  gm bh mit den Worten " sie haben für 42,... Euro was gekauft. Bin dann alles durchgegangen und habe  bei meinem Handyanbieter auf der Rechnung diesen Betrag gefunden und dieses innerhalb von 1ner Stunde  Die Fragen meiner Bekannten waren dann auch auf Messenger gelöscht, nur meine Antworten konnte man lesen


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2018)

Ein alter Trick, ein Betrüger mietet sich eine Mehrwertnummer und bewirbt diese mit einer Legende. Abgerechnet wird über den TK-anbieter (hier MSN Communications GmbH) auf der Telefonrechnung des Opfers. In diesem Fall sollte man sich unbedingt bei dem Diensteanbieter beschweren (Datum, Urzeit und Nummer des Dienstes sowie die eigene Nummer übermitteln sowie einen kurzen Sachverhalt schildern), damit der den Kunden (den Betrüger) rauskickt. MSN wird sich in dieser Sache mit Sicherheit bemühen und wahrscheinlich auch beim Beschwerdeführer zurück melden.

Einwendungen beim Telefonanbieter sind übrigens zwecklos, da man den Anruf als A-Teilnehmer selbst zu verantworten hat.


----------

